# some more scouting footage from the weekend



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Big ol bull!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I would have put in this year.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wow, nice!


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

saw these fellers the other day


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Grogonite
You hunting the CC this year?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

chalk Creek unit


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh, just wondering cause you said u recognize those bucks. Just enjoying some camping or something I guess.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Put down the doobie...jk. Don't remember saying that..


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh haha. I thought when u said u saw these fellers u were talking about my bucks. Hahaha. I guess that joke went right over my head initially.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dustin you didn't tell me you got a pic of the squatch! We're gonna be millionaires!!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I recognize those bucks at CC. You didn't find my trail cam did you?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I wish I would have put in this year.


Yeah, but then you wouldn't have been able to afford gas for the duck opener... You did the right thing!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

bugchuker said:


> I think I recognize those bucks at CC. You didn't find my trail cam did you?


Bugchucker
No sir. I have been staying mostly on the ridge glassing em up. I have dropped in to 1 forest checking out the game trails but didnt see any cams. Did one of yours go missing? That would suck.


----------

